# Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe IWB



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I'm considering getting one of these but before I pony up the dough, I was wondering if anyone has experience with these? I have a bobtail 1911 and typically carry OWB but have carried other pistols IWB. Was looking to upgrade to horse-hide and get the combat cut.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the holster you are speaking of and other very similar ones done by other manufactures. The one in question is a very good one and can be worn all day very firmly and comfortably! i like them very very much!

The other mfgs do not make a horsehide version.

Best of luck


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

How is concealment/printing? How is quality?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It conceals very nicely. I guess it depends what your wear but I can wear Dockers and a Ping Golf shirt or a dresss shirt tucked in and no one knows. You have to "puff" it out at the waist a bit and not have it tucked in thight but it hides great. The quality is very good. It holds the gun tight to your body it doesn't move the trigger is 100% gaurded and it is stable. should last a very very long time. i wear mine to the office everyday and know one knows how safe they really are.

RCG


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I see, thanks for the input!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I carry my 1911 in a Cross-Breed Super Tuck, and also use their heavy belt. It is very comfortable, conceals well, if adjusted properly, and is a good quality piece of equipment.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I am also vary satisfied with my CB holster. I have the quick clip model, but if I were to carry anything heavier than my Glock I would get the supertuck.


----------



## kyxd (Jun 13, 2010)

Is the retention good on these holsters? I was considering getting one too.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The instructions that come with the holster explain how to use a blow dryer to soften the kydex to adjust retention or you can send the holster back to Crossbreed for adjustment.


----------

